# Richard Gere is selling his gear...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice collection of stuff.

http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/...3434&sid=e69e83bf-f580-4353-ba3e-c65b5e8a66d1


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Extensive collection. I see a '56 flying V in there


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Great looking gear, mighty tempting, but I have bought 2 new guitars this year and one used Fender Strat. Damn some of those Gibson arch tops are nice. Gotta stop looking no more room.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hard to decide. The 35K 335 or the $300 Harmony


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For Albert King's V and the 54 Strat, I will not publish pictures of Mr. Gere and another film star in a compromised situation,


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have to be honest, there is a part of me that wants to be jealous. part of me wants to think something like "oh, that pretty boy, he don't deserve all that cool stuff, i bet he never plays any of it." but another part of me realizes that wether he plays them or not, there must be that part of him that looks at all that cool stuff and thinks "wow! i can't believe this is real" i suppose we all know that guy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

cheezyridr said:


> i have to be honest, there is a part of me that wants to be jealous. part of me wants to think something like "oh, that pretty boy, he don't deserve all that cool stuff, i bet he never plays any of it." but another part of me realizes that wether he plays them or not, there must be that part of him that looks at all that cool stuff and thinks "wow! i can't believe this is real" i suppose we all know that guy.


I am afraid to think of what my place would look like if I had the kind of cash that would allow me to buy every guitar or amp that turned me on. It would be ridiculous


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like he did pretty well on the sale



> A collection of American vintage guitars owned by actor Richard Gere has fetched nearly $1 million at auction in New York City.
> 
> Tuesday’s sale of 110 guitars and amplifiers at Christie’s auction house included brands such as C.F. Martin, Gibson, Fender and Gretsch and guitars once owned by blues guitarist Albert King and reggae musician Peter Tosh.
> The top sale went to a 1960 solid-body Les Paul electric guitar by Gibson, which sold for more than $98,000.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

What the He** were they smokin some of those prices were outrageous for some of it.Well it just shows what happens when people collect instead of playing.ship


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm surprised the '54 Strat didn't fetch more. The vintage market really is soft these days isn't it?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I'm surprised the '54 Strat didn't fetch more. The vintage market really is soft these days isn't it?


yeah, although if you follow guys like George Gruhn, he'll tell you that the prices have simply become more rational (i.e., the market has "corrected" itself).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> yeah, although if you follow guys like George Gruhn, he'll tell you that the prices have simply become more rational (i.e., the market has "corrected" itself).


That would be a good thing, no?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That would be a good thing, no?


Depends if you are buying or selling. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> yeah, although if you follow guys like George Gruhn, he'll tell you that the prices have simply become more rational (i.e., the market has "corrected" itself).


So $98,000 is a good value then ...... I'll tell my wife ........


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

To a collector, or to someone with piles of cash, 
it might be a good value for a 50+ year old three digit serial number LP.

If you are either of those, go tell the wife!

Not that long ago, these were running well into the six figure mark.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, i can't help it. i just don't dig stuff that way. not that there aren't rare things that i appreciate, but i don't groove on those things for it's rarity. alot of nice pieces in that collection. i wonder why he collected them and why he decided to sell them. i mean the real reason, not the one he tells the media.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> man, i can't help it. i just don't dig stuff that way. not that there aren't rare things that i appreciate, but i don't groove on those things for it's rarity. alot of nice pieces in that collection. i wonder why he collected them and why he decided to sell them. i mean the real reason, not the one he tells the media.


I have no idea why he sold his collection, but I wonder if it had to do with his Buddism?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I have no idea why he sold his collection, but I wonder if it had to do with his Buddism?


The official story is he sold it to give to a charity.


----------

